# Doube Exposure



## freemoney (Jun 10, 2010)

This spring I got my hands on a holga 120N and did a lot of double exposures. The one in my signature is my favorite, but here is another one of my favorites.


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Jun 13, 2010)

What does that mean? I'm guessing you shot a roll, reloaded it, and shot over it?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool.  :thumbup:

Multiple exposures are always fun to play around with.



Glycerol Sound said:


> What does that mean? I'm guessing you shot a roll, reloaded it, and shot over it?


You just expose one frame multiple times.  Most film cameras have that option, and a few digital ones do too.  You could do it in photoshop too, of course, but I don't think that's really the same...


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2010)

I like this, and definitely the one in your signature, too.     :thumbup:      The Holga came through for you!


----------



## GoonjoshGoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Was this hard to do with the holga?  I dont know much about them and have never actually held one in my hands but im thinking about purchasing one.

Also how many times did you expose it here?  It looks like 3 judging by the feet.  Did you have to do it when lighting was dim?


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2011)

to make a double exposure with this camera is easy, one just doesn't advandance the film


----------



## white (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell, it's easier to make a double exposure than a regular one with this camera. I _always_ forget to wind.


----------

